# Trotz (angeblicher)Adminrechte, kein löschen, umbennen möglich



## push@max (30. Januar 2008)

*Trotz (angeblicher)Adminrechte, kein löschen, umbennen möglich*

Hi Leute...ich habe ein Problem mit der Rechtevergabe für's Löschen, Umbenennen, Kopieren usw., obwohl ich Administrator bin! Ich wollte eine Datei aus dem System32 Ordner umbenennen, jedoch bekomm ich die Meldung "Sie benötigen Berechtigungen zur Durchführung des Vorgangs"

Zu den Einstellungen kann ich sagen, dass ich Administrator bin, die Benutzerkontensteuerung aus ist und ich unter den Eigenschaften des System32 Ordner die Attribute bereits geändert habe, Schreibschutz entfernt und dies auf viele, nicht alle Daten übernommen wurde.

Jedoch taucht diese Meldung immer noch auf... habt ihr irgendwelche Tricks?

Thx


----------



## MrMorse (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Trotz (angeblicher)Adminrechte, kein löschen, umbennen möglich*

Hilft das? Klick


----------



## push@max (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Trotz (angeblicher)Adminrechte, kein löschen, umbenennen möglich*

Leider bringt auch der abgesicherte Modus nichts, es kommt trotzdem die Meldung. Das mit dem dllcache hab ich nicht gefunden, aber selbst wenn, ich muss die Datei zuerst löschen können, damit er sie beim Neustart aus diesem Ordner wiederherstellen kann...


----------



## MrMorse (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Trotz (angeblicher)Adminrechte, kein löschen, umbennen möglich*

Hm, ich habe kein Vista...

Dann rufe ich mal:

Haaaaaaaaaaalooooooooooooooooo 

Wo sind hier die Vista-Besitzer?


----------



## Stormbringer (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Trotz (angeblicher)Adminrechte, kein löschen, umbennen möglich*

habe das hier gefunden, hilft das?



> Take ownership of files in Windows Vista:
> _________________________________________
> 
> Right-click the file you want to take ownership of & go to properties.
> ...



das ist sicher dieser dateischutz, welcher ein manipulieren der systemdateien verhindern soll.


----------



## Masher (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Trotz (angeblicher)Adminrechte, kein löschen, umbennen möglich*

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, konnte es aber einfach nicht lösen...bei manchen Dateien kannst du unter Eigenschaften Sicherheit deine Rechte erhöhen, bei den meisten funzt das aber auch nicht...mfg


----------



## push@max (3. Februar 2008)

Hey vielen Dank für die kleine Anleitung! Ich war tatsächlich nicht der Besitzer der Datei, die ich bearbeiten wollte. Dadurch hatte ich sehr eingeschränkte Rechte, die mir praktisch gar nichts erlaubten und deshalb bei jedem Versuch diese Fehlermeldung erschien. Nachdem ich nun der Besitzer bin, konnte ich mir die "Vollzugriff" Rechte vergeben und die Datei ändern, umbenennen usw.



Destructor12 schrieb:


> bei manchen Dateien kannst du unter Eigenschaften Sicherheit deine Rechte erhöhen, bei den meisten funzt das aber auch nicht...mfg



Bei mir war das genauso, bei Dateien, bei denen ich der Besitzer war, konnte ich die Rechte problemlos ändern. Bei Dateien, bei denen ich nicht der Besitzer war, hatte ich keine Chance und musste den Besitzer erstmal auf mich ändern. Danach konnte ich problemlos die gewünschten Rechte zuteilen.


----------



## MonZteR (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Trotz (angeblicher)Adminrechte, kein löschen, umbennen möglich*

hallo,
Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Seitdem ich meinen Benutzernamen bzw. den Namen des Pc's geändert habe habe ich keine adminrechte mehr und hab kaum noch zugriff auf meinen Pc obwohl bei meinem Benutzer konto steht das ich Administrator bin. Ich kann keine updates machen geschweige denn Dateien ändern.....

Bitte helft mir !!!


----------



## Eylisia (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Trotz (angeblicher)Adminrechte, kein löschen, umbennen möglich*



MonZteR schrieb:


> hallo,
> Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Seitdem ich meinen Benutzernamen bzw. den Namen des Pc's geändert habe habe ich keine adminrechte mehr und hab kaum noch zugriff auf meinen Pc obwohl bei meinem Benutzer konto steht das ich Administrator bin. Ich kann keine updates machen geschweige denn Dateien ändern.....
> 
> Bitte helft mir !!!



Hallo, probier mal bitte im Abgesicherten Modus zu starten. Dann machst du folgende Schritte:

- Eingabeaufforderung öffnen ( bitte mit als Admin ausführen )
- da gibst du dann "net user _administrator_ /_active_:_yes" ein ohne""_
- exit

In der Benutzerverwaltung sollte jetzt der Benutzer "Administrator" vorhanden sein, bei desem vergibst du dann dein Passwort. Und startest deinen Rechner ganz normal. Loggst dich dann mit dem Administrator-Konto ein und voila, du hast erstmal ein Konto mit vollen Rechten. Wie du deinem alten Konto wieder Rechte gibst, erklär ich jetzt nicht weiter 

Gruß


----------

